# Regner belly up???



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://modell-dampf-forum.info/wbb4/index.php?thread/10572-15-05-2017-dampftechnik-regner-insolvent/


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

According to the second posting, a clerk at the local court was very quick to contact the man who wrote the posting, and assures business is done as usual.

My German is not perfect, and I would like the meaning of the word "beschtreben". I would guess it means something like intent / planned action. It happens to be a key word.

EDIT: "clerk" probably isn't a correct description. The imediate assuring response call was rather more done by something like "an acting official / assistant judge" of the local court. English isn't a mother tounge of me either. ;-)


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

bestreben = to achieving (goal) in the sentence it means with the best intend to continue!


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks lotsasteam! 

You saved me :-D (It helps to spell words correctly when trying to look the up! ;-) )

I interpret this as some reconstruction (USA chapter 11?) action. Maybe could possibly be a solely financial problem, following the tragic death from blood poisoning of Manfred Regner? His son and wife perhaps simply aren't allowed to take over all economic arrangements? Maybee wishful thinking?

Anyway, I find it very hard to believe the actual operation and production will cease!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I got the same impression, that they were going to continue business, no orders "lost" and there was some financial reorganization. My translating ability is of course much inferior to you two, so I had to try a number of tools.

Greg 1,129


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

bestreben means to try to, or to intend to.

the woman in question is a kind of supervisor named by the court, with the intention to either save a company, that can not pay their debts, or to dissolve it. she expressed, that she thinks it is worth the try to save this company.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Just an idea:if accucraft get involved somehow it would be well worth it to save this company,all they need is a strong hand in management and of course $$ converted to Euro,Regners machine park (Maschinen Park=german) is pretty competitive! Just a thought!


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

lotsasteam said:


> http://modell-dampf-forum.info/wbb4/index.php?thread/10572-15-05-2017-dampftechnik-regner-insolvent/


When attempting to get a Google translation of that link I get a Google note that says - "This page was not retrieved from its original location over a secure connection." ....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Means exactly that, it was http:// access not https:// access.... not secure...

(read up on https access, secure=encrypted, normally a concern where logins and passwords are used)

Greg 1,105


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to the guy today, who posted the original thread in model-dampf-forum. I know him from a visit at his workshop. He has no further news. So Regner is kind of under "chapter 11" and they still try to save the company. Questions about orders/prepayments should be addressed to the law firm of Mrs. Rechtsanwältin Bamberger. If necessary I can ask Dietrich to give me a phone number/street address. Usually these lawyers speak or at least can read English.
Regards


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

If it came to it, I wouldn't be supprised to see the parent company of Marklin buy this up. Regner was the company behind the gauge 1 live steamers offered by Marklin over the recent years. I hope they manage to get the company back on track though. Everybody keep this company and the family in your thoughts during thier difficult time. Mike


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

*Regner business ok!*

The Regner business has ben taken over by an employee since 18 years, and will build all the already planned types of engines. Aparently, the new owner was always in the center of technical aspects in the business, but had no formal say so. It may bee, that his takeover was discussed before the insolvency matter arose.

However, it seems that most of us - including me! - have missunderstod the situation. The insolvency proceedings originate in the owner of the company's personal affairs and debts, the widow of Manfred Regner. (What a horrible thing, going bankrupt just a few years after loosing your husband!) The business itself was aparently economically sound. Wich is even more comforting to know, if correct.

When Regner died, my worrysome reflection was, who will create the new models and products in a few year's time? Perhaps this also solves this aspect?


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Here a translation (Google -> massaged) of an announcement from Regner's WEB site:

Insolvency proceedings -> Company transfer
The insolvency proceedings concerning the assets of the Mrs. Evelyn Regner, company Regner Dampf- und Eisenbahntechnik, Erlenweg 3, 91589 Aurach, were opened by order of the district court Ansbach-Insolvenzgericht (bankruptcy court) from 08/01/2017, and RAin (Lawyer) Claudia Bamberger was appointed as insolvency administrator.
After the insolvency proceedings were opened in August 2017, the business of the company REGNER Dampf- und Eisenbahntechnik was continued by the insolvency administrator. As of September 1, 2017, the business operations were transferred to Mr. Mischa Lechner by means of the transfer of the restructuring.

This ensures the continuity of the company REGNER Steam and Railway Technology. Orders placed by customers are dispatched as usual, after processing and receipt of the payment.

We kindly ask you to continue giving REGNER steam and railway technology your trust.

signed Mischa Lechner

signed Mrs. Bamberger
Lawyer for insolvency law
as insolvency administrators


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

This makes me happy that Manfred Regners legacy continues , respect to him that he got his foot in the door in a very difficult and challenging time and that his "Dampf " Business continues to provide the international marked with his excellent models and innovations! Cheers to REGNER!! MANFRED DIEL


----------

